# Red Leaf Potinia (bush)



## WTARAK (Jul 31, 2001)

Hi,
I went to a nursery today to ask about good trees or etc to put on each side of fish pond we are making for our front yard. We didn't want anything with a wild running root system, wide trunk, and wanted an evergreen so the fish stay sorta guarded all year long. Was told that 'Red Leaf Potinia' would grow to about 10-15 feet high and around 8 foot across if we keep it shaped, will do so, is this true. Does anyone have this plant and can tell me more about it.
Thanks, Tara


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 31, 2001)

The red-tip photinia grows similar to a ligustrum. They can sometimes get a fungus that causes the leaves to spot then drop off, but for the most part they are hardy and low maintenance. New leaves are bright red and it isn't messy. It would be a nice choice for your desired location.


----------



## WTARAK (Aug 2, 2001)

*Thanks*


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 12, 2001)

have also used cutleaf japanese maples that will drape nicely over the pond.Its not evergreen though. or japanese black pine with a really contorted trunk would look cool. Make sure you check out all of the many plants that you can plant in the pond also. I have built several ponds and they are great to relax next to after a hard day. Make sure you put a bench for yourself next to the pond john


----------



## dbrents (Aug 23, 2001)

*red-tip photinia*

I have had problems with leaf spotting. Appears to be some sort of fungus. Tried chemicals recommended by nursery a few years back. Also tried stripping all effected leaves. Fungus is still there every year. Does not seem to prevent new growth. I am considering cutting them back to near ground level, clean the area, and see if they can start over. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 23, 2001)

If they are planted too close to a building or in a spot where it doesn't get good circulation they usually have more problems. Also trimming them to try and keep them small brings on more problems. If left alone to get to a mature size and only pruned occasionally they do pretty good. 
If none of the above applies , I don't know 
Cutting them all the way to the ground and starting over could be an option, I would wait till early spring to do this maybe early March.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 24, 2001)

An adendum to Todds advice about cutting back, called rejuvenation or coppice.

Don't do it after the budds start to swell in the spring. I've never done it to potinia, but to many others. Some can stand the loss of stored energy if you do it after they start comong out of dormancy, but soem cannot.

Any time during "leaf off" is appropriate.


----------

